# weasels/stoats



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

any members on here breed these? if so i will be interested., or any unusual muselids?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL weasles are scary lil dudes i saw the one on tiggy winkles that someone took in that they found in their curtains 

they are fast lil beggers and loveeeeeee the taste of blood and flesh :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

hmmm would rather have a marbled polecat ...

there are breeders in the uk


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL did you see the superfast evil lil weasel on tiggy winkles pouchie?

I couldnt believe how fast and nasty it was to say how darn cute they look lol 

they are deffo a butter does melt animal :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

nope 

i love watchin animal documentaries n stuff but never get time to put the tv on. 

*gets the violins out*


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

ermm illegal much? wildlife act


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

there must be people that own them as pets and breed them............most things can be kept as a pet within reason 

yeah to go and take one from the wild would be illegal


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Andy b 1 said:


> ermm illegal much? wildlife act


 
:lol2: why do you keep popping up in threads just to say that?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> :lol2: why do you keep popping up in threads just to say that?


 
yeah i was gonna say that in my post lol as i was thinking exactly the same thing :lol2:


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

I watched that weasel on that programme, jesus it was quick! Took them ages to try and catch it!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Jayne2269 said:


> I watched that weasel on that programme, jesus it was quick! Took them ages to try and catch it!


LOL yeah they had to pull the kitchen units out to get it out from behind the sink 

i bet they hurt when they bite too i imagine it being like a nasty ferret bite OUCH as they shake too and clamp on :whip:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Aww... Nothing _that_ cute could be mean... :flrt:


:lol2:


----------



## DarrenL (Dec 9, 2007)

I hand reared a weasal last year, even though he was hand reared he soon became wild once bottle feeding was finished , we eventually released him back to the wild


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww Darren, how cute! You should have put him in the post to my house!
:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Toldja... Way to cute to be aggressive!!! *lol*


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

wow great pics darren.. thanks for sharin:2thumb:


----------

